# Grinders for Chemex



## GrimboNick (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

We have a Chemex and have been using a Cuisinart grinder. We're getting into the whole brewing coffee a bit more, and will be getting a V60 setup for Christmas. We're wondering about what a good entry-level grinder just for brewed coffee would be (we have a Mazzer SJ for espresso). The budget would be around £100 (could push it a bit more, but max 200)

We were looking at a Baratza Encore. We have an Iberital MC2 which we used to use for espresso - would this get the grind coarse enough for brewed?

Any thoughts would be very welcome!

Nick.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Really you want uniform grinds with no fines for a nice tasty brew in the chemex or v60, but it is quite hard to achieve cheaply.

A Vario with steel burrs, or a second hand deli grinder like a Bunn or Ditting would all be ideal but hard to get for £100.

Baratza Encore is still over budget but would work.

Do you single dose? If so use the SJ.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Would you consider a hand grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're willing to consider a hand grinder - have a look at the MadebyKnock website - Feldgrind comes in at under £100.00 and has the same burr set at it's bigger brother, the Hausgrind which does a very decent job grinding for pour over Burr set is 38mm if memory serves.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

CoffeeHit now stock the OE Lido2 - it's £140 inc. p&p but they have them in stock whereas who knows how long you'll wait for a Hausgrind.

Lido has really taken my Chemex brews on a level (started off using a Hario Slim which was useless then moved on to a Bunn LPG which was significantly better but not as good as the Lido). I've had brews from a Hausgrind and there's probably not a lot of difference between the Hausgrind and the Lido - aesthetics (probably a win for the Hausgrind) and availability (win for the Lido).


----------



## GrimboNick (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Hadn't really considered hang grinding - would that be better than the Baratza Encore?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've not used an Encore but from everything I read when I was looking for a brewed grinder to replace the Hario Slim they seem to produce a lot of fines. Lido or Hausgrind should produce less fines than an Encore. Problem with fines is that they clog your Chemex filter so either your brew take way too long or you have to coarsen your grind to compensate and your brew ends up underextracted.

That's been the biggest difference in the grind moving Hario Slim -> Bunn LPG -> Lido2

More consistent grind size = better brewed coffee


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grinding a few tens of grams for a Chemex on a Hausgrind, or Lido doesn't take up a lot of time or energy, you get pretty much out what you put in (~0.4g for staticy beans on the Lido, sometimes much less), less purging, cleaning (I bought a long, natural fibre artists paintbrush to sweep out the Lido burrs from above without dismantling) & wastage...gives you something to do whilst the kettle boils.

All my bigger brews (Sowden, French press etc.) are ground on a Lido, through choice.


----------

